# Veritas dowel former



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Interesting! Up until now, the only dowel plate I was aware of was from LN. Here's a new player in that space:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=70555&cat=51&pb=1#pb



















I might have to make a trip over to LV this weekend. Like I need an excuse.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's the LN version. It's $15 more than the Veritas but gives a few more options for dowel sizes.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

They work, but unless you go in and follow through absolutely vertical you will ovalize the dowel. A close fitting & long follower hole directly underneath will guide it for you. 
Though they have been used for centuries it's easy to make a mess of things with these devices.
gene


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I made a dowel plate for reducing some 3/8" dowels
I already had for a test project I made using smaller
metric drills in a construction boring machine.

While the doors turned out fine, the dowels pounded
through the plate came out crookeder than they
had started out and it did not instill confidence in
the general method of using a plate and mallet 
to make dowels.

Oh - and General and/or used to make a dowel plate and
you can buy them on ebay for under $20.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

Im using the bandsaw dowell jig it works great use a fine tooth blade and tha dowells are perfect but fixin to experiment with tablesaw dowell jig next good nite


----------

